# Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail 2014



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

The website is updated, schedule set, and prizes are ready to hand out!!!
Remember, all entry fee's are 100% paid back!
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/

Yak Ohio's have already started and run until Oct 1, more info here:
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!yak-ohio/cgwz

Here is the 2014 Trail schedule:

Buckeye Bass Challenge - Feb 1 - Oct 1 - Online, submit your top bass throughout the year, top 5 are counted and the top spots will receive a small amt. of bonus points towards Angler of the Year.

May 17 - Big Slab Crappie Challenge - Indian Lake - A shockproof & waterproof camera valued at over $350 to be raffled off by Kayak Fishing Alliance!

May 23- 26 - Buckeye Blitz - Memorial Day Weekend Online Tourney- 3 Mystery Tackle Boxes raffled off!

June 21st - Paddlefest - Cincy area rivers & Winton Woods Lake - $300 worth of Hook 1 gear raffled off!

July 19th - Rumble on the River - Columbus Area Rivers - $300 worth of gear provided by Outdoor Source raffled off!

August 2nd - Breaking Bass - Burr Oak Lake - $300 worth of gear from Ram Mounts raffled off!

Aug 16th - Kiser Kayak Classic - Kiser Lake - $300 worth of tackle from Smack Tackle raffled off!

Aug 29-Sept 1 - Buckeye Open - Labor Day Weekend Online Tourney - 3 Mystery Tackle Boxes Raffled off!

Sept 13 - Knockout on Knox - Knox Lake - $300 worth of fishing gear provided by Larry Harer Goodyear raffled off!

Oct 4 - Dayton Kayak Fishing Experience @ Midwest Outdoor Experience - Dayton area rivers - Over $300 worth of kayak fishing gear provided by Whitewater Warehouse raffled off! We will also be announcing our Yak Ohio winners ($150 worth of gear split between top 3 for EACH Category). And last but not least we will be announcing the winner of a brand new Ride 115X!!!! THE ONLY Way to be eligible to win the Ride 115X is to participate in 4 tournaments (max 1 online) and qualify for Angler of the Year. Of all the people who qualify a name will be randomly drawn at the Midwest Outdoor Experience!

If you need any more information check out the website or our Facebook page:
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/
https://www.facebook.com/BuckeyeKayakFishingTrail?ref=hl

Send any questions to [email protected]

See you out on the Trail this year!!!!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Also forgot to mention we will also be raffling off throughout the year a couple of custom rods from Smallie Stix, gear from YAK ATTACK, fishing lures from J&M Tackle, 2 guided kayak trips in Florida from Pushin' Water Kayak Charters given by renowned yak fishing guide Brian Nelli, paddles from Backwater Paddle Company, plastics from 412 Bait Co., and yak fishing equipment from YAK Gear!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

that is not true....you can fish with a kayak rigged however you like. It was suggested that more times than not a kayak with a TON of rigging gets in the way more than it helps.
Here is the post...
"Looks like a lot of new anglers and a lot of new kayaks will be hitting the BKFT events this year...Remember, while you patiently wait for ice out that more often than not, less is more! Nothing worse than hitting the water ready to fish with your newly rigged yak and you end up untangling your line getting caught in the LED light system, 8 rod holders, and that new Bose speaker system!!!!"


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm not Quinton 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

My name is Bob and I live in Cleveland. I can assure you I am not Quinton. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Rules Question: 

I understand that all photos taken must be stamped. I plan on using my Iphone 5s to take photos, all Iphone photos are stamped , but the stamp isnt visible. I found a app that stamps my photos , but it only stamps date, not time. Will this be acceptable for the online/offline tourny's, and Yak Ohio awards?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I am flush mounting my 15" Kicker so that way it will use the hull as the box and there will be nothing to snag. Win-Win 

I like having everything I can on the kayak but the more you have the more complicated everything becomes. It's not an insult it's just a fact. 

BKFT is a very friendly event with a lot of good guys. The guys that run it set it up to greatly benefit the fishermen and not themselves. If you choose not to go because of a helpful piece of advise then your missing out.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> Rules Question:
> 
> I understand that all photos taken must be stamped. I plan on using my Iphone 5s to take photos, all Iphone photos are stamped , but the stamp isnt visible. I found a app that stamps my photos , but it only stamps date, not time. Will this be acceptable for the online/offline tourny's, and Yak Ohio awards?


Photos don't have to be stamped....just have to have right date/time in the picture properties. You will be fine with iPhone pics.....my girlfriend used her iPhone all year last year without any issues.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Govbarney -


> I understand that all photos taken must be stamped. I plan on using my Iphone 5s to take photos, all Iphone photos are stamped , but the stamp isnt visible. I found a app that stamps my photos , but it only stamps date, not time. Will this be acceptable for the online/offline tourny's, and Yak Ohio awards?


as long as your phone is set to the correct date no need for a stamp...photo's include a small amount of metadata that is combined with the photo that can be read. The online events will also have an event tag that must be in the picture that you can print off at home and will be posted the night before the onlline events


Bob- sorry for the confusion, i deleted my remarks


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've deleted mine as well 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

So anyone going to have any new kayaks on the trail this year.
I would love to try out: 
Ride 115X
Lure 11.5
Predator MX
Prowler Big Game II

I figured the Trail would be a good chance to see or try before I buy.
If anyone wants to try the superior handling of the Furture Beach Angler 160 you are more than welcome but you will have to wait in line!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I can swing the Ride 115x and the Lure 11.5 for you to try out...


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> If anyone wants to try the superior handling of the Furture Beach Angler 160 you are more than welcome but you will have to wait in line!


Haha....thats funny. To be honest was surprised when I paddled it, hands down the most stable kayak I've ever paddled. Some kayaks are kinda tippy at first and then as you lean further they seem to get more stable.....The future beach was stable as soon as you jumped in. Too bad the the layout is poor. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

SeanStone said:


> Photos don't have to be stamped....just have to have right date/time in the picture properties. You will be fine with iPhone pics.....my girlfriend used her iPhone all year last year without any issues.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks for the explanation.

Also for anyone interested I found a app called "Voice Camera" that allows you to take a picture on you iphone by just saying the word "one". Should make it easier to take a photo of a non- cooperating fish.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

farleybucks said:


> I can swing the Ride 115x and the Lure 11.5 for you to try out...


I got a friend from out of town coming out to the Crappie event who may not mind trying out the Lure 11.5 (he'll also be at Knox, Kiser, and Dayton Rivers). He's split between that and the Moken 12.5.

I got the kick butt D10T if anyone wants to try it out.


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Russ i'll have the Mx and you can give it a go if you wanted


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Since we're on the subject I'll have a slayer 12 and should have a lure 10 (in pink camo) if anyone wants to try them. One condition though....I've got to take a picture of you in the pink lure. Haha.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

SeanStone said:


> Since we're on the subject I'll have a slayer 12 and should have a lure 10 (in pink camo) if anyone wants to try them. One condition though....I've got to take a picture of you in the pink lure. Haha.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Pink Lure 10 is at the tip top of my list! You can have all the pictures you want and I even wear something cute too.


----------



## sopo716 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok so I understand if the people running this group and sponsors are from the central ohio area, hence most the event are there. I am just wandering if anyone on here knows if there is a similar group/tournaments in north/northwest ohio at all? I would love to participate in BKFT, just not very likely due to the locations. I hope you guys know something closer to me that I do not know about. Thanks, good luck to all!!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> Ok so I understand if the people running this group and sponsors are from the central ohio area, hence most the event are there. I am just wandering if anyone on here knows if there is a similar group/tournaments in north/northwest ohio at all? I would love to participate in BKFT, just not very likely due to the locations. I hope you guys know something closer to me that I do not know about. Thanks, good luck to all!!


Hey Sopo- Indian Lake and Kiser Lake isn't too far from the Northwest part of the state. We tried one up at Nettle Lake last year, but we just didn't get the draw we were hoping for up there. A couple other places you can check out is 
http://kayakfishthegreatlakes.com/
https://www.facebook.com/NortheasternIndianaKayakAnglers


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

2 hour drive is never to far to go fishing. I have been driving an hour and a half every week to catch channel cats this month. Heck yes I'll do it for a yak tourney.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sopo716 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks farley, I will check out those websites. I do plan to attend Indian Lake as long as my work schedule allows.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I think this years locations are some great picks. If you look at them everyone has at least 3 tourneys within 2 1/2 hour drive. With one on-line tourney that puts you at the required 4 tourneys to be registered for the Ride Yak.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

sopo716 said:


> Thanks farley, I will check out those websites. I do plan to attend Indian Lake as long as my work schedule allows.


sopo, I know LimaEyeCatcher and I are from Wapakoneta and if you wanted to car pool to any of them, we take a big nice trailer. Could probably fit one more on the trailer if those modifications for accommodating 6 kayaks come along, eh Jim?


----------



## sopo716 (Mar 25, 2013)

Northern, Thanks!! Thats a good idea, I didn't even think about carpooling.


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

Looking forward to donating....


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow a brand new thread! I'm looking forward to it, should be fun I plan to make it to more events this year than I did last year. Nice to see more river event as well. I finally have an excuse to drive down to Cincinnati to fish the lower LMR!

I hope to purchase a new yak this year as well. I might need to get with you Neil to test a couple demo boats? Ride 115, tarpon 120 and a Slayer 12 are on top of my list.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't know if you guys follow bkft on Facebook or not but i thought I'd share this with you. It's what will be raffled off at the Kiser lake event on August 16th. Courtesy of Smack Tackle. Check out these crank baits.

Come on spring. Haha. 




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

May 17th is approaching quick! Looking forward to the event at Indian lake!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys- just wanted to bump this thread up to the top. Saturday marks the first BKFT event of the year at Indian Lake. Get the word out. There have been some great prize additions and rumor has it 30+ anglers are planning on making the event. Unreal!


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I will be attending my first tourney this Saturday,, it's been a pleasure fishing with all you guys so far. Am looking forward to meeting some new faces. 



Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

It'll be my first BKFT as well! I'm looking forward to meeting some of the dudes on OGF that I haven't had the chance to yet! Lake might be a little messy with the rain but it'll be fun and we'll catch some fish!


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

I will be there! My first BKFT event. Excited to meet everyone!


----------

